# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua động cơ servo bl super p1

## Nguyen Tuan

Như tiểu đề m đang cần kiếm 1 con bl super p1 1,5kw ae nào có ko dùng hoặc biết chỗ nào có mua hộ m, m xin cam ơn và hậu ta  :Smile: 
Nguyễn Tuấn 
0968433555

----------

